# Lambo doors



## LOW FLYIN TT (Jul 10, 2007)

ok some say chav-tastic some say unique personally I think there class and want me some 

Im based in manchester and have heard that Awsome GTI in Irlam do them or is this an urban myth? 

Does any one know who does them and how much they are?

pictures of any doors fitted would be great


----------



## TT Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

Awsome do do them mate and heres a link to there site.

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/lsd.html

For the TT it cost Â£1,071.49 so not cheep. I think thay do fitting but have no idear what that would cost.

As for photos here you go


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

How is one supposed to get inside?? :lol:

I think it LOOKS cool, but for practical and economical reasons - noway!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

your right, chav-tastic [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Love it 8)


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

will look nice with your bodykitted TT


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

TT Lee said:


> Awsome do do them mate and heres a link to there site.
> 
> http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/lsd.html
> 
> ...


----------



## TT Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

I would say, You will be spending the night there lol :lol:


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

TT Lee said:


> I would say, You will be spending the night there lol :lol:


lol, saying that i think some of the members on here already do :roll:


----------



## lloydie999 (Dec 15, 2007)

i love them.......... i get some strange looks turing up at work now with the WAK box growling so turning up with lambo doors would be just wicked :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

I love them, but way too pricey for me!

How much would insurance go up by as well?

Dolfans doors look cool...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

My garage is higher than it is wide...  but wouldnt have the doors...


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry for the necro-post, but I found this and remembered this thread.

Now you can all see how it is to get inside the car with Lambo-doors fitted.

Check out his security-system at the end!!


----------

